# 220g Butane Cannisters



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear All, 

I've been using those commonly available 220g Butane gas cannisters to fill my locos gas tank. But an internal feature prevents the last 20g of liquid being transferred to the tank, so I had a collection of these cannisters all with a small amount of liquid trapped within. I made a gas valve that connects to the cannister via a camping adaptor, and now use these cannisters to pre-heat the loco before switching over to the main tank. 

These cannisters are intended for single burner gas stoves and are used horizontally, a gas take-off pipe is presumably keyed in the vertical position to prevent liquid passing over to the stove in use. 

Here's the insides of a cannister that I cracked open this morning 

Plastic tube from outlet 













Plastic tube is aligned with the notch












Gas valve attaches to camping adaptor












In use









Best wishes,


Dave.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

The easy way to get all the liquid out is to tip the engine sideways about 30 degrees, rotate the butane tank notch down, and fill away. This is easier to do with a small engine. You may want to use a 2 " foam pad for this - easier to control things. A Ruby will get one and a partial fill this way.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave: Could you show some more photo's of the "camping adapter" you mentioned? And a close up of the attachment to the burner? This looks like a great idea for a fuel car application. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bob,




It's good to hear from you. These cannisters are great as there aren't many sources of straight butane these days, and they are cheap. A while ago though I was disappointed to find a can of mixed gas in the same 220g cannister.


Here's a picture from Alibaba which shows the set-up that I bought. 











Here's a link to an Ebay auction for a similar device it has some good images in it:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-BRS-17...1c23299ec9


Best wishes,


Dave.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my solution to the problem:




However it looks to me as if the rest of the can contains some undesirable distillates. The last drops don't seem to light/burn properly.

Regards


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to take a look at this blog post about the adapter with legs. 

http://adventuresinstoving.blogspot.com/2012/01/butane-adapters-ii.html


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Adapters;
.
.
http://www.alva.ne.jp/alva3/picsalva/pics03.htm 
.
.
.
http://zenstoves.net/Canister.htm


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the stoves one of the fellows on http://adventuresinstoving.blogspot...rs-ii.html was saying is no good and have had not yet had any problems with it. I don't have the adapter shown but have one made by Meetravel http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adaptor-Noz...25?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item255635182d I have had no problems with the unit other than some rough edges which I filed down, I haven't used any of them on my models yet just for light weight camping. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------

